# strange laws in strange places



## daveycrockett (May 15, 2012)

in jacksonville florida there is a law that states if you give something to someone who askes on the streets downtown you will be charged. "do you have a smoke?" "sure, here man" can have you ticketed.Spitting in DC will get you a ticket, throwing gum on the street, im trying to remember more right now, anything? anywhere?


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (May 15, 2012)

Luckily, cops are usually so ignorant of the law, that you never get charged for these things. They're collectors, not public servants (like they're supposed to be.) Most only go for the big fish. 'Aint that a relief?


----------



## daveycrockett (May 15, 2012)

big fish my ass, ive got to go for a drinking in public ticket fri. they will not let that shit go, they let the guy who (supposedly) was dirinking with me go in court, no fines, nothing, i was threatened with up to a year in jail if i went to trial. anyway, different places have different laws especially remote places, like something had to have happened for them to make a weird law. Or if you could i'd like to know about just bullshit laws anywhere i wouldnt know about if i was passing through.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 15, 2012)

where did i hear that if you get a urinating in public ticket you are now a sex offender? its true but i cant remember where i last heard it from and in which states.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (May 15, 2012)

Everyone gets busted for that, it's one of the things cops like to bust people for, and it's pretty illegal across the board. I just don't drink in public (where I can be seen) and don't do anything that makes me look like I'm trying to get shit from passing people. I've never been fucked with by the cops. Only a few times, for illegal parking, and once because I challenged the fucker for telling my friend his knife was illegal, when it wasn't. Different experiences I guess. I tend to have good luck with cops, and I rarely ever see them. Maybe I'm just blessed with some kind of mystical repellent.. Haha. Never heard about the urinating in public thing..


----------



## Mongo (May 15, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> where did i hear that if you get a urinating in public ticket you are now a sex offender? its true but i cant remember where i last heard it from and in which states.


 
California is one of those states, but I think you have to have been caught twice to be put on the sex offender list


----------



## Ekstasis (May 15, 2012)

I think someone posted on here about the urinating in public thing and being a sex offender. I don't have a clue who said it.


----------



## hshh (May 16, 2012)

i know in some places you have to be within a certain distance of a school to be considered a sex offender for urinating in public, but yeah i forget where too, i could look it up but im goin to sleep


----------



## Monica Danger (May 16, 2012)

RockyTheFlyingSquirrel said:


> I tend to have good luck with cops, and I rarely ever see them. Maybe I'm just blessed with some kind of mystical repellent.. Haha.


 
It sounds like you are the perfect person to travel with. :-D

As far as urinating in public causing you to be a sex offender, I've heard of it a lot. I'm not sure of all the states it qualifies in, but I did find an article that said 13 different states charge you as a sex offender for it.

For the record, my internet isn't up to par tonight and is making anything I do take at least five times as long, so I gave up searching.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (May 16, 2012)

So I've been told, Monica. Lol. One person I traveled with called me a lucky charm. In reply, I told them that I refuse to be cereal.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 16, 2012)

or just weird places, places that you have no idea what the fuck they are saying or "stray from strangers" if you know what i mean, the public urinating i already know about, nothing better? like kakalakee nowheresville and anyone not going to the local pigfest has to clean the communal toilets? cmon give me somethin


----------



## gigglzzzz (May 16, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> where did i hear that if you get a urinating in public ticket you are now a sex offender? its true but i cant remember where i last heard it from and in which states.


yes!! that is true.. A recent article in The Economist says that you could be labeled a 'sex offender' in at least 13 states for public urination.

http://www.economist.com/opinion/dis...=hptextfeature


----------



## daveycrockett (May 16, 2012)

the economist? which site are u fukin wit?


----------



## daveycrockett (May 16, 2012)

Ekstasis said:


> I think someone posted on here about the urinating in public thing and being a sex offender. I don't have a clue who said it.


in repley in wuz me fucker


----------



## daveycrockett (May 16, 2012)

damn


----------



## Thoreau (May 16, 2012)

ive always though that public urination law was just a troll law, weird that it exists, some things are better off not being written in paper. pissing in the woods count?


----------



## Dmac (May 16, 2012)

just do a search about weird laws, there is a site that lists them by state and county. one of my favorites in nebraska is that if two trains come to a crossing at the same time, neither shall proceed until the other has passed. and in some counties it is illeagle to burp in church.


----------



## gigglzzzz (May 17, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> the economist? which site are u fukin wit?


googled the law, it came up.


----------

